
Show HN: I made a site that lets you stream any torrent - codecors
http://myplay.meetchopra.com/
======
bufferoverflow
I hope you registered that domain anonymously. And the hosting too.

Also related: Popcorn Time

~~~
alexcnwy
Any suggestions on how to do that? Asking for a friend

~~~
r3bl
Even the popular registrars accept Bitcoin payments and offer free whois
protection. All that is left is a temporary email address and not using your
own IP.

I'd call that reasonably anonymous. Pay attention to the TLD, because it might
be against ToS to register some of them anonymously (mostly ccTLDs). There's
plenty that don't have such restrictions.

~~~
literallycancer
You probably want a registrar that accepts cash by mail.

------
air7
I keep getting "Sorry the file format is not supported!" Could you provide
some examples? And also, will my browser be streaming or is your server acting
as a proxy?

~~~
codecors
Solved! Server Acting as Proxy

~~~
air7
In that case, how do plan to offset the cost of the bandwidth if this service
becomes popular?

------
ferrolho
[https://ferrolho.github.io/magnet-player/](https://ferrolho.github.io/magnet-
player/)

Are you using webtorrent?

------
anotheryou
I guess this is a js torrent client?

Europeans beware :)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Because?

~~~
samat
Copyright holders sue you (scare tactics, go to local pirate party for legal
assistance)

~~~
literallycancer
I've never gotten a single letter here in glorious central Europe. The ISP
probably just bins them right away since there is no legal obligation to do
anything with them.

~~~
kyriakos
exactly. actually most VPN providers which people regularly use to torrent
through them are located in northern europe.

------
ressetera
I'm getting the following error [1]

[1]
[https://screenshots.firefox.com/A85ypFuksubObOYZ/myplay.meet...](https://screenshots.firefox.com/A85ypFuksubObOYZ/myplay.meetchopra.com)

You also need to add support for https, I had to disable the HTTPS Everywhere
addon.

~~~
codecors
Solved

------
jstanley
Does anyone have a convenient example to test this with?

I tried Big Buck Bunny (info hash a3fbda1961fbc908026ec7cc4569d5fbef840c1e)
but got "Sorry the file format is not supported!".

EDIT: And a few minutes later, Firefox locked up and crashed. I hope this
isn't malware.

~~~
codecors
solved! Server went down

~~~
jstanley
This still isn't solved. Why do you keep saying it's solved?

------
aboutruby
Tried top movies from The Pirate Bay and I get "Sorry the file format is not
supported!".

Also your main input is a textarea instead of just an input type=text.

------
chrisMyzel
clearly: is this a torrent client, will your IP be exposed over the torrent
network, will you have outbound data sharing?

------
vortico
Similar: [https://instant.io/](https://instant.io/)

~~~
codecors
You cannot stream many torrent on [https://instant.io](https://instant.io)
because it use web leechers.

~~~
vortico
What does meetchopra.com use?

------
sergiotapia
When I explored something like this, there was webtorrent but that only
allowed you to peer with other webtorrent clients.

Can you explain a little bit more about the tech stack behind it and how you
got around this limitation? Are you connecting to other regular bittorrent
users?

------
hmate9
There are literally many open source libraries that do this such as:
[https://github.com/asapach/peerflix-
server](https://github.com/asapach/peerflix-server)

------
mynameishere
So, why would you stream something that is designed to be downloaded? How is
that better in any way? The whole advantage of streaming is from the
publishers' point of view.

~~~
timbit42
Not having to wait 5 to 10 minutes to download it first? Is the user interface
easier for non-technical people?

------
fudingyu
Could please provide a demo link as default demonstrate this function, because
I don't how to use it. I tried post a magnet uri but not working.

------
flyGuyOnTheSly
How am I supposed to work this? I am using Firefox 60 and when I input a
magnet or torrent link and press the play button... nothing happens?

------
s_y_n_t_a_x
I would suggest adding a warning to connect to a VPN before using the service.
You could even add proxy detection to warn if they aren't.

------
fromalex
OT: Guess I am missing something but who is actually watching torrents (or has
the time) in times of Netflix, Twitch, Youtube, Fortnite?

~~~
senorjazz
netflix content is crap in a lot of countries outside major western countries.

youtube doesn't have films / series

twitch, I don't really know what this is, I thought it is where you watch
people play games? Why the hell would I want to watch this?

fortnite, I think is a game? Again, why would I want to watch this?

Also, a lot of places connection speeds make streaming difficult, so
downloading a torrent to watch later that evening makes sense

~~~
VikingCoder
"youtube doesn't have films / series"

Yes, it does, if you pay. It works the same as Google Play Movies.

~~~
BoumTAC
but it cost 5 euros for only one movie, so nobody use it.

Netflix doesn't have much content outside of US.

So torrents are still a huge thing

~~~
ozzmotik
well there's also youtube premium that has premium content by well known
creators, both episodic and cinematic in nature.

------
Hendrikto
If you need help with English, I‘d be glad to assist :) There are some errors.

------
zulln
The Buy Me Coffee-button does not work.

